# A "crystal" Question ????????



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

ive got a PAN AFRICA 15 JEWELS with a yellow plastic CRYSTAL . i cant tell u anything about this watch cos i know absolutly nothin about pocket watches. the working parts look like a military watch ive seen on this site. if it is a military model is this why its got a YELLOW PLASTIC crystal.????????????....


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

macbouncer_123 said:


> ive got a PAN AFRICA 15 JEWELS with a yellow plastic CRYSTAL . i cant tell u anything about this watch cos i know absolutly nothin about pocket watches. the working parts look like a military watch ive seen on this site. if it is a military model is this why its got a YELLOW PLASTIC crystal.????????????....


It get's yellow with age take to a watch repair person and get a new crystal I would get glass it will not yellow with age remember WW2 if that's when it was made was about 67 years ago.It was once clear plastic.


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks for the reply . mayby ww2 . i could realy do with some info about the watch .


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

When a crystal had to be replaced, some watchmakers took celluloid glasses - and glasses out of this material got yellow with the years.

Andreas


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> When a crystal had to be replaced, some watchmakers took celluloid glasses - and glasses out of this material got yellow with the years.
> 
> Andreas


THANKS FOR THE REPLY .........BUT WHAT YEAR ROUGHLY DID MAKERS START USING CELLULOID AND WHY ??????????????


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY..............BUT WHAT YEAR DID MAKERS START USING "CELLULOID" AND WHY???????????????


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> When a crystal had to be replaced, some watchmakers took celluloid glasses - and glasses out of this material got yellow with the years.
> 
> Andreas


its a bit late , but thanks 4 the reply.


----------

